
Show HN: How I put together a lightweight blog in a few hours - bbrennan
http://bbrennan.info/blog/making-of
======
bramgg
Haha classic
[http://i.imgur.com/kzza281.gifv](http://i.imgur.com/kzza281.gifv)

Might wanna spend more than a few hours.

~~~
fiatjaf
Please fix 99haskell, I'm on problem 10 and want to make progress.

~~~
bramgg
Done. And I found and fixed the damn problem that was causing it to crash in
the first place.

Sorry about that.

~~~
fiatjaf
Thank you very much. Other two people have upvoted my comment, so we are at
least 3 happy proto-haskell-users here.

------
fiatjaf
It's cool that you made an experiment here, but I wanted to say that whenever
I see people hosting blogs with expensive software (NodeJS with Express, or a
PHP CMS, or other complete stack) I think it will be complicated to host those
things forever, so probably the content will vanish some time in the near
future. This could apply to experimental setups also, but perhaps experimental
people are totally different from people that use the same tools for all kinds
of jobs and will perhaps be able to migrate their data from the experimental
tools if they prove to not be as good as first imagined.

~~~
bbrennan
Curious what you mean by "expensive"...are you talking about monetary or
maintenance cost?

I keep a cheap bottom-tier ec2 instance alive to run my website, stand up
demos, etc. Keeping a node instance alive is pretty easy, and one of the
reasons I used GitBack was so I wouldn't have to stand up a MongoDB
instance...the content just lives with the code on GitHub.

Given that all my content lives in Markdown files, I'm not too afraid of
migrating to GitHub pages, Medium.com, etc

~~~
fiatjaf
Computing cost, or maintenance, whatever. It takes a machine running a memory-
intensive NodeJS process, more if it uses a memory-intensive database.

It is much cheaper to host a static site, that's why GitHub offers it for
free.

------
wheresvic1
Pretty cool idea to use git-back! However I can recommend React for your MV*
framework and I guess you can use disqus for your comments and save yourself
from comment spam on your github repo!

------
timdavila
I'd add an RSS feed at a minimum, and probably email/twitter notifications as
well. I'm not going to check your blog daily, but I would add you to my feed
reader.

~~~
bbrennan
Done!

[http://bbrennan.info/blog/rss](http://bbrennan.info/blog/rss)

~~~
timdavila
You're quick!

